# 15 Rated and 15 5 Stars but 4.8 rating? How?



## DVD Storm (Jun 24, 2016)

15 Rated and 15 5 Stars but 4.8 rating? How does that work?


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Are you sure your not confusing your overall rating to your weekly rating?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

There could be a rating pending. Sometimes one calculation precedes the other until they sync up. It's happened to me many times.


----------



## DVD Storm (Jun 24, 2016)

I have only been driving for 5 days and have 15 ratings all 5*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

.......................Uber Arithmetic.......... This is the same arithmetic that tells you that "lower fares mean higher earnings". It is the same arithmetic that tells you that Uber Pool trips "increase your earnings". These two, together with other items, all are part of Uber Rocket Science.


----------

